# How do i properly use my dakine edge tool



## dcoppa (Mar 4, 2009)

first off what ever edge you want to put on your board you put that side towards the board. if you want a 90 degree edge then put those numbers toward the board. you will have to flip the file so you can both sides of the board and remember to only go one way with the file never go back and forth. and you can use this tool for both edges it is a little difficult to get the hang of the first few times but trust me it will become much easier in time. i have usually but a 90 degree on my board but i have rode on a board that i did with a 88 degree edge and i really cant tell that much so i guess it is just up to you on that one. hope this helped a little bit.


----------



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

dcoppa said:


> first off what ever edge you want to put on your board you put that side towards the board. if you want a 90 degree edge then put those numbers toward the board. you will have to flip the file so you can both sides of the board and remember to only go one way with the file never go back and forth. and you can use this tool for both edges it is a little difficult to get the hang of the first few times but trust me it will become much easier in time. i have usually but a 90 degree on my board but i have rode on a board that i did with a 88 degree edge and i really cant tell that much so i guess it is just up to you on that one. hope this helped a little bit.



tks for the response. is there a visual diff between the 90 and 88?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

dcoppa said:


> first off *what ever edge you want to put on your board you put that side towards the board. if you want a 90 degree edge then put those numbers toward the board.* you will have to flip the file so you can both sides of the board and remember to only go one way with the file never go back and forth. and you can use this tool for both edges it is a little difficult to get the hang of the first few times but trust me it will become much easier in time. i have usually but a 90 degree on my board but i have rode on a board that i did with a 88 degree edge and i really cant tell that much so i guess it is just up to you on that one. hope this helped a little bit.


On the Dakine tool, that's wrong. Here is a thread that notes this:

Dakine Tool Usage


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

illmaticnyc said:


> tks for the response. is there a visual diff between the 90 and 88?


yes there is, 90 is more perpendicular than 88  That you can tell by the naked eye? Not really.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/123222-post3.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/123580-post5.html


----------



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/123222-post3.html
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/123580-post5.html



how does one know which way to pull file on the single line side that looks like this ////

if youre dragging the file in this direction --> should the file look like this ///// or \\\\

does it even matter?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

\\\\\\\\\\ -->

going against the cut will dull the file


----------



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> \\\\\\\\\\ -->
> 
> going against the cut will dull the file


ok totally confused. sorry! is that looking at the file from up top or a side view? 

if side view, im assuming the bottom of this drawing is what is actually touching the edge correct?

\\\\\\\\\\ -->


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

yes, the bottom of the illustration will be contacting the edge

\\\\\\\\\\-->
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯edge


----------



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> yes, the bottom of the illustration will be contacting the edge
> 
> \\\\\\\\\\-->
> ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯edge
> ...


awesome. ty. so when changing sides you essentially should turn the file around inside the device. never knew this about files.

as far as the other side goes...direction doesnt really matter i assume. what is that side used for anyways?


----------

